# Important Topics



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Freshwater Species and Compatibility
General*
Dyeing and Hybridization Issues
 Fish Coloration Terms and Definition
 Freshwater Fish Compatibility Chart
 Freshwater Species Reference
 List of Restricted Species-USA and Canada

*Anabantids*
 Anabantids/Labyrinth Fish
BETTA BASICS - Introduction to Bettafish Care 

*Brackish Water*
 Brackish Water Fish

*Characins*
 Characins
Tetras and their Rare yet Unique Morphs 
 (lost link, if anyone finds the location of this link, please PM aokashi)

*Cichlids*
Cichlids
 (lost link, if anyone finds the location of this link, please PM aokashi)

*Cyprinids and Atherinids*
Algae Eating Cyprinids
 Cyprinids
 Rainbowfish

*Invertebrates*
 Mystery Snail Erosion

*Livebearers*
Livebearers
 (lost link, if anyone finds the location of this link, please PM aokashi)

*Starting and Maintaining Freshwater Aquarium*
 Aquarium Setup Guide
 Aquatic Conversion
The Aquarium "Cycle"
 Articles: Myths, Acclimatization, Water Conditioners..
 Aquarium Maintenance Procedure and Vacation Tips
Beginner's Guide for New Tanks
Behavior
 (lost link, if anyone finds the location of this link, please PM aokashi)
 Consequences of Boiling Rocks
 Food and Nutritional Value
 Freshwater Cycling Methods
Green Water
 (lost link, if anyone finds the location of this link, please PM aokashi)
 How to Cool Down Increasing Tank Temps
Meaning of KH (Carbonate Hardness) and GH (General Hardness)
 (lost link, if anyone finds the location of this link, please PM aokashi)
Tap Water for your Aquarium
 (lost link, if anyone finds the location of this link, please PM aokashi)
 Unwanted Aquatic Pests
 Use of Salts in Freshwater Aquarium

*Freshwater Plants*
 AH supply Link to DIY lighting supplies
  (lost link, if anyone finds the location of this link, please PM aokashi)
Algae Guide
 Algae Guide-Part II
Chart for Lighting
  (lost link, if anyone finds the location of this link, please PM aokashi)
Downloadable Calculator for Dry Fert and CO2
  (lost link, if anyone finds the location of this link, please PM aokashi)
 List of Aquarium Plant Species
 Non-Aquatic Plants
 Plants for 20 Long or Smaller Tanks
Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks
  (lost link, if anyone finds the location of this link, please PM aokashi)
 USDA Noxious Weeds

*Freshwater Emergencies and Diseases*
 Freshwater and Saltwater Diseases
 How to Humanely Euthanize a Fish
 Information about Ich (Also known as White Spot Disease)
Salt and Its Purposes
  (lost link, if anyone finds the location of this link, please PM aokashi)

*Freshwater Breeding*
 Species Breeding Articles

*Live Food Cultures*
Mealworms
   (lost link, if anyone finds the location of this link, please PM aokashi)
Fruitflies
   (lost link, if anyone finds the location of this link, please PM aokashi)
Vinegar Eels
   (lost link, if anyone finds the location of this link, please PM aokashi)
Grindal worms
   (lost link, if anyone finds the location of this link, please PM aokashi)


----------

